# التعريف بالهندسة الطبية



## ام وائل الأثرية (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هناك الكثير من الاخوة الافاضل من يسال عن الهندسة الطبية ولذا اود ان اعرض عليكم هذا لاشح المبسط

*الهندسة الطبية 








جهاز معالجة القلب




ما هي الهندسة الطبية ؟

الهندسة الطبية هي علم يجمع بين علوم الهندسة (الميكانيكية و الكهربائية و الالكترونية و الحاسوبية ) و بين العلوم الطبية الحيوية و الفيزيولوجية, حيث تطبق النظريات و التقنيات الهندسية المتقدمة للتعامل و تحليل و حل المشكلات الطبية الحيوية .و ذلك من خلال تصميم أدوات و أجهزة مناسبة لقياس المنظومات الفيزيولوجية و الحيوية و فهمها و تطوير أجهزة قادرة على معالجة الأمراض و التعامل معها ،مما يتطلب دراسة طريقة عمل هذه الأجهزة و صيانتها و نمذجتها . الهندسة الطبية تتيح بشكل كبير و الابداع و التطوير و الاختراع,و ذلك لتنوع المجالات الطبية و لضخامة المنظومات الفيزيولوجية (الجسم البشري ) التي يتعامل معها هذا المجال من الهندسة ، علما ان أكثر التقنيات رقيا و تقدما و أغلاها ثمنا تستخدم في مجالين ، أحدهما الهندسة الطبية .


أين يعمل المهندس الطبي ؟

يعمل المهندس الطبي في المشافي و العيادات لتجهيزها بالمعدات و الأجهزة (بعد تحديد الخصائص المطلوبة ) و صيانتها, و أيضا بالشركات الطبية المتخصصة بصناعة الأجهزة الطبية ،أو تلك المتخصصة بصيانة الأجهزة الطبية و بيعها أو مراكز البحث كالجامعات (التي تبحث في تطوير الأجهزة الطبية و تحليل و فهم و حل المشكلات البيولوجية بشكل أكبر ) .عمل المهندس الطبي متعلق بتخصصه و مجال عمله ، و ذلك بالتعاون مع أطباء و ممرضين و مهندسين من جميع الاختصاصات .


ما هي الحاجة المستقبلية للمهندس الطبي ؟

ان التطور المتسارع للتكنولوجيا ،و زيادة الأمراض ، و وجود كثير من المشاكل الطبية و التقنية التي تحتاج إلى حلول ،يؤدي إلى تزايد الطلب على المهندسين الطبيين لأجل التعامل مع المشاكل البيولجية المتزايدة التعقيد و تطوير عمل الأجهزة السابقة للحصول على نتائج أفضل ،وابتكار اجهزة جديدة تساعد الطبيب على اداء مهمته بشكل أفضل وأسرع فالحاجة للمهندس الطبي تتزايد في كل يوم .


فروع الهندسة الطبية

1- الهندسة الكهربائية الطبية (Bioelectrical Engineeing): و تنقسم إلى قسمين:
أولاً :علم الإشارات الكهربائية الحيوية (Bioelectromagnetism).
ثانياً:علم التأثيرات الكهربائية الحيوية (Bioelectromagnetics).
2- الهندسة الميكانيكية الحيوية (Biomechanical Engineering) وتنقسم إلى قسمين:
أولاً : علم ميكانيكا حيوية (Biomechanics)وهذا العلم يدرس حركة وطبيعة انتقال المواد الحيوية داخل جسم الإنسان.

ثانياً: علم ميكانيكا الحركة الحيوية (Biotransport) ويختص هذا العلم في معالجة اختلالات الحركة عند الإنسان .
3- هندسة المواد الحيوية (Biomaterials).
4- هندسة النسج و الجزيئات و الخلايا(Tissue,Molecular & Cellular Engineering).
5- هندسة محاكاة الأنظمة الحيوية (Systems & Integrative Engineering).​ُ



هندسة طبية حيوية (بالإنجليزية: Biomedical Engineering) وتعرف بإسم هندسة التقنيات الطبية, وهو العلم الذي يختص بدراسة جسم الانسان من الناحية الهندسية ويمكن تقسيمه إلى خمسة أقسام اساسية موضحة أدناه وهو حلقة وصل بين علم الطب وعلوم الهندسة (فمهندس الطب الحيوي ينبغي أن يعرف جسم الكائن الحي لكي يصمم ما يتوافق معه من طرف صناعي أو عضو أو جهاز طبي).
تعتبر الهندسة الطبية الحيوية من أحدث العلوم الهندسية التي نشأت مع تطور الطب الحديث ، فبعد أن كان الطبيب وحده يقوم بكل مهام التشخيص والعلاج وحتى تصنيع الدواء، أصبح الجهاز الطبي رديفاً أساسياً للطبيب في التشخيص والمعالجة ومراقبة المرضى، ونظراً لوجود حاجة ماسة لتطوير الأجهزة والمعدات الطبية بما يخدم صحة المرضى وسرعة استشفائهم ، فكان لابد من تدخل المختصين من مجالات أخرى غير الطب لتصميم هذه الأجهزة مثل المهندسين الكهربائيين والميكانيكيين ومهندسي الكمبيوتر وغيرها. كما كان على هؤلاء المهندسين الإلمام أيضاً بالعلوم الطبية من تشريح وفيزيولوجيا الجسم البشري وغير ذلك لفهم آلية عمل كل نظام فيه وتسخير معرفتهم واختصاصهم بما يطور هذه الاجهزة، وبالتالي ظهرت الحاجة إلى وجود مهندس يلم جزئياً بكل هذه الاختصاصات من جهة ويستطيع أن يتعامل مع الأطباء من جهة أخرى مع الانتباه على أنه ليس بديلاً عن أي منهم .
تقسم الاجهزة الطبية إلى قسمين: أ-أجهزة طبية تشخيصية مثل جهاز الأمواج فوق صوتية (Ultrasound). ب-أجهزة طبية علاجية مثل اجهزة العلاج الكيميائي والعلاج بالأمواج.
من الشائع الظن أن الهندسة الطبية تقتصر على الأجهزة الطبية و صيانتها ولكن هناك مجالات أخرى للهندسة الطبية مثل إدارة المشافي, أطراف إصطناعية, أعضاء إصطناعية وغيرها. الهندسة الطبية تسخر الفيزياء والكيمياء والرياضيات واساسيات الهندسة لدراسة الاحياء أي الجسم البشري في الأغلب للوصول إلى مراحل متقدمه في دراسة هذا الجسم ودراسة الأمراض التي يواجهها للعمل على توفير سبل أفضل لصحه جيده والمساعده على معالجة هذه الامراض .
تسميات أخرى

يعتبر اسم الهندسة الطبية الحيوية Biomedical engineering الاسم الأكثر شيوعا هذا و هناك اسمين آخرين الأول هو الهندسة الطبية Medical engineering و الثاني هو الهندسة الحيوية و هو Bio engineering . وعلى سبيل المثال يعتبر تصنيع صمام مطاطي للقلب للتحكم بضخ الدم عملاً مشتركاً بين مهندس الميكانيكا الحيوية الذي يعرف ميكانيكية عمل القلب و مهندس المواد الطبية الذي يستطيع إختيار أفضل المواد المتناسبة مع جسم الإنسان . فقلب الإنسان يقوم بعمل ميكانيكي لا إرادي بواسطة تحفيز نبضة كهربية تقارب ستة فولتات فيقوم البطين الأيمن بضخ الدم الي الأذين الأيمن بحركة لا إرادية لا يتحكم فيها الإنسان وإذا ما حدث خلل في صمام الإرتجاع يجب تركيب الصمام المطاطي المذكور ليعمل علي تعويض الخلل في الصمام الأصلي لضمان عدم حدوث قصور في الدورة الدموية .


و تعرف الهندسة الطبية الحيوية ايضا بأنها التخصص العلمي الذي يطبق مبادئ وطرائق مستمدة من الهندسة والعلوم والتقانة لفهم وتعريف وحل المسائل والمشاكل ذات الصفة الحيوية أو الطبية. يتمركز برنامج الهندسة الطبية الحيوية حول الإلكترونيات الطبية التي تتعامل مع قياس ومعالجة الإشارات الطبية. كما تتعامل مع الأجهزة الطبية الخاصة بأغراض التشخيص والمراقبة والعلاج. ومن ثم يهدف البرنامج إلى تخريج مهندسين ذوي تدريب راقٍ في مجالات الهندسة الطبية الحيوية وذوي إلمام كافٍ بالعلوم الطبية الحيوية. 


يعمل خريجو هذا التخصص في المجالات التالية: 

• كمهندسي عيادات يمكنهم أداء الواجبات الهندسية التي تتطلبها وحدات العناية الطبية، ويمكنهم التعاون مع أطباء لتصميم وتنفيذ البرامج اللازمة 
لرفع مستوى العناية الطبية. 
• كمختصين في أجهزة الطبية وخبراء في الإلكترونيات الطبية وتطبيقات المحساب في الطب 
• كمهندسين كهربائيين معنيين بالأجهزة والقياس والتحكم ومعالجة الإشارات. 



مبادئ الهندسة الطبية:

مجالات نشاط الهندسة الطبية. البحث، التطوير والتصميم لمشاكل الهندسة الطبية. تشخيص المرض والتطبيقات العلاجية. نمذجة القوالب والنظم المتكاملة. الأساسيات الفيزيائية، الكيميائية والحيوية للقياسات الطبية.المجسات الخاصة بالحركة والقوة والضغط والتدفق والحرارة، الجهد الحيوي، التركيب الكيميائي لسوائل الجسم، وخواص المواد الحيوية. سلامة المريض. 




الإشارات والأنظمة في الهندسة الطبية : 

نماذج النظم الطبية. الطبيعة الغير محددة للإشارات الطبية، نظم وظائف الأعضاء والتحليل الكمي للإشارات الطبية. التحليل الإحصائي للبيانات القياسية. استجابة التردد للنظم والدوائر. التحويل من التناظري إلى الرقمي، نظام العينات، وتحليل الإشارات في الزمن المنفصل. مكبرات الإشارات الطبية، المرشحات، محللات الإشارات وأجهزة العرض. مصادر الطاقة للأجهزة الطبية، الخبرات المعملية والحسابية والتطبيقات الطبية. 


الاجهزه الطبية

هي أجهزه كهربائية, ميكانيكية... تساعد الأطباء على القيام بعملهم على أكمل وجه وتساعد المرضى على الشفاء بشكل أفضل وتوفر الراحه التامه وتساعد بشكل كبير جدا على تشخيص الأمراض خصوصا الأورام الموجودة في داخل الجسم والتي لا يمكن التكهن بوجودها بدون هذه الأجهزه.


أمثله على الاجهزه الطبية

1- الأجهزة التشخيصية: جهاز التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي,جهاز التصوير الطبقي المحوري,جهاز التصوير باشعة اكس,جهاز الغاما كاميرا,جهاز التصوير بالامواج فوق الصوتية,جهاز المامو غراف(تصوير الثدي بأشعة أكس),جهاز اقتباس اشارات القلب والدماغ والعضلات والعين وغيرها.
2- الأجهزة العلاجية: منظم ضربات القلب,مزيل الرجفان(جهاز الصدمة الكهربائية),المناظير الطبية,جهاز غسيل الكلى(الكلية الصناعية),القلب الاصطناعي,جهاز المعالجة بالكوبالت,الاوعية الاصطناعية. وغيرهاالكثير...




أجهزة السلامة الكهربائية والاحتياطات اللازمة في التطبيقات الطبية. تخطيط القلب، التحليل الرقميوالتناظري لإشارات تخطيط القلب، قياس ضغط الدم، صوت القلب وتدفق الدم وحجم الدم. التحليل الإحصائي لقياسات نبضات القلب وضغط الدم. قياسات التنفس الأساسية، مبادئ الأجهزة المخبرية. مشروع فصلي. 


اجهزة طب الاسنان ( لكرسي ومعداته), اجهزة التصوير والتعقيم 

جهاز الأذن الصناعية
جهاز تشغيل القلب و الرئتين خلال الجراحة

منظم ضربات القلب
جهاز حقن الأنسولين
جهاز غسيل الكلى


نظم التصوير الطبي: 

المبادئ الفيزيائية للتصوير الطبي والنظم الطبية: نظم التصوير بالأشعة السينية والأشعة فوق التأثيرات البيولوجية لكل .(MRI) صوتية، التصوير النووي والتصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي ،(CT) تقنية. مبادئ إعادة البناء التوموغرافي: التوموغرافي الحسابي للأشعة السينية .(SPECT) والتوموغرافي الحسابي ذو الفوتون الأحادي المشع ،(PET) التوموغرافي الموضعي المشع. 



مقدمة في الأجهزة العلاجية والتعويضية: مفاهيم العلاج وإعادة التأهيل والتعويض والمساندة. التأثيرات العلاجية للتيار الكهربائي. أمثلة على الأجهزة المألوفة: منظم ضربات القلب وجهاز إنعاش القلب. المساندات الحسية والتواصلية، المستحثات العصبية العضلية. أجهزة العلاج الطبيعي، الأجهزة الجراحية الكهربائية. التطبيقات الطبية لليزر. أجهزة التنفس الصناعي، الكلى الصناعية، العناية بالمواليد الجدد، العلاج بالمواد المشعة السلامة والمعولية والصيانة في منشآت الرعاية الصحية تعريف السلامة. السلامة الكهربائية، السلامة الغازية والسلامة من الحرائق. كيفية توفير بيئة آمنة للمريض، وللإطار الطبي والملحقات الطبية. المعولية في مرافق الرعاية الصحية. تدريب المستخدمين للاستعمال السليم للأجهزة. 


تطبيقات الحاسب في الهندسة الطبية: 

تقسيم تطبيقات الحاسبات في مجال الهندسة الطبية، التقنيات والأدوات المتاحة: الطاقات العتادية والبرمجية في الحاسب. أمثلة لبعض التطبيقات المختارة: نظام السجلات الطبية، نظام معلومات الصيدلية والمختبرات، نظام الأعمال المكتبية، نظام مساند في اتخاذ القرار في التحليل الإكلينيكي، الأجهزة المحسابية التشخيصية والعلاجية. 




إدارة النظم الطبية: 

مسئوليات المهندس الطبي العامل في مرافق الرعاية الصحية. القوانين والمعايير والتنظيمات التي تحكم أعمال المندسة الإكلينيكية. إعداد المواصفات وتقييم العروض. تصميم وترتيب المنشآت الطبية. اختيار الأجهزة وتقييمها. 
الامانة العلمية  الموضوع منقول 
:56:بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## mbakir88 (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للك على التفاصيل الجميله 
هندسه حلوه وجميله اتمنى للك التوفيق وشكرا على المعلومات القيمه
عندي سؤال كم عدد سنين الدراسه بهذه الهندسه؟


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (13 أغسطس 2009)

عدد السنوات هو اربع او خمس سنوات على حسب الجامعة لي عندكم
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (16 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه على هذا الموضوع وبالذات التفاصل لاني كنت محتاج اعرف هذي التفاصيل من زمان.بس ياام وائل (كيف طريقة التدريب في الجامعه ) 
وشكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع. .


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اما عن التدريب في الجامعة فهو عبارة عن استماره تمنحها ادارة الجامعة للطالب لتربص في موسسة يختارها الطالب او الجامعة وهذا التربص يكون اما
تربص تعلم و اخذ خبرة ويقوم الطالب بطلبه من الادارة 
تربص لنهاية الدراسة تمنحه الادارة وهذا يجب ان يقوم به الطالب
وفي جميع الحالات يجب ان تحضى بقبول من هذه المؤسسة لاجراء التدريب اذا كنتم انتم من تختارون المؤسسة
هذا في الجامعة عندنا واظن الامر كذالك في جميع الجامعات العربية 
ارجوان اكون قد افدتكم شكرا


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (16 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيكي العافيه 
بس اللي افهمه من كلامك ان الجامعه هي اللي ترشدنا على هذي المؤسسات للتدريب


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الجامعة لا ترشدك في جميع الحالات
1-في حالة تدريب نهاية الدراسة
***ممكن ان تكون الجامعةالتي تدرسون فيها لها علاقة بمشفى او مؤسسة صيانة فيكون هناك بينهما عقد لتدريب الطلبة في هذه الحالة ادارة الجامعة تعطيك ملف به ملفك الشخصي واستمارة تملاها المؤسسة تقيم فيه عملك اثناء التربص 
***وعندما لا تكون هناك علاقة تعطي الادارة نفس الملف+طلب لقبول الطالب ويبحث الطالب عن مؤسسة تقبله ليتدرب عندها
2-عندما يريد الطالب ان يجري تدريبا لاكتساب خبرة تعطيه الادارة طلب عليه ختم الكلية فقط للاثبات بان التدريب في اطار تكوين الطالب في مجال تخصصه 
هذا بالنسبة للمؤسسات العامة اما الخاصة لا ادري هل تتدخل الجامعة ام لا
شكرا وبورك فيك لحرصك على التعلم


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (16 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيكي العافيه يا ام وائل 
وجزاكي الله الف خير على هذي المعلومات اللي كنت تايه عنها واكرر شكري لكي يا ام وائل واذا في اي استفسار مستقبلا ياليت تسمحيلي ان اراسلك


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (16 أغسطس 2009)

ولد الشرقيه قال:


> الله يعطيكي العافيه يا ام وائل
> وجزاكي الله الف خير على هذي المعلومات اللي كنت تايه عنها واكرر شكري لكي يا ام وائل واذا في اي استفسار مستقبلا ياليت تسمحيلي ان اراسلك


 الله يعافيكم واهلا وسهلا اذا كان بالامكان ما راح نبخل 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## omar_eo (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اللة يطيكي العافية . بس انتي من وين


----------



## أبو موئل (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبو موئل (28 فبراير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## samar alibrahim (1 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيك العافيه غاليتي ~


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي كل الخير


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم..
تم تثبيت الموضوع نظرا لأهميته
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد سنان (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء افادتي عن الجامعات التي تدرس الهندسة الطبية وبالاخص البيو ميديكال انجنيرنك


----------



## محمد سنان (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ شكري بالرجاء افادتي عن الجامعات التي تدرس الهندسة الطبية وبالاخص
بيو ميديكال انجنيرنك
مع الحترام والتحية
محمد/ فلسطين


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (11 أكتوبر 2010)

> *السلام عليكم
> الرجاء افادتي عن الجامعات التي تدرس الهندسة الطبية وبالاخص البيو ميديكال انجنيرنك*​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بعض كليات الهندسة الطبية في الوطن العربي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t13043.html


----------



## رائد 1971 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م . جميل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*





*للاهميه اريد رد اي افضل التخصصات الهندسيه من ناحيه **وفرة الوظائف مستقبلا** بعد خمس سنوات ومن حيث كونه تخصص ممتاز له مستقبل واعد و رواتب الوظائف فيه جيده أي أمان مستقبلي *

*من التخصصات التالية *


*هندسه تقنيه طبيه*
*هندسه اتصالات*
*هندسه مدنيه*
*هندسه حاسب الي*
*علوم حاسب الي*


*وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## محمد سنان (29 أكتوبر 2010)

تحية لكم من ربوع فلسطين
الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
الرجاء افادتنا اي الجامعات في مصر تدرس هندسة البيو ميديكال


----------



## المهندس رافد جسم م (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لمعلوماتك المفيدة ونتمنى لك المزيد من العطاء والنجاح


----------



## فرج محمد مسعود (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*أستفسار من الأخت أم وائل*

السلام عليكم أحت أم وائل 
أنا مهندس مساحة وأعمل في مستشفى في قسم تطويرالأقسام الطبية منذ عشرة سنوات وقد إكتسبت خبرة لابأس بها في مجال المعدات الطبية فهل أستمر في هذا العمل أم أرجع إلى تخصصي الأصلي 
نامل الرد في أسرع وقت وشكراً لك كثيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكي الله خير


----------



## ابوفراس2dr (3 يناير 2011)

جميل جداً00
لكن ودي اظيف على بعض المثلة الصور 
للأجهزة والكتلوجات الخاصه بها. 
العرض جداً ممتاز (ام وآئل الأثرية) لاكن كيف؟
توجيهاتك...
انتهـــي..


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (3 يناير 2011)

> *لكن ودي اظيف على بعض المثلة الصور
> للأجهزة والكتلوجات الخاصه بها.
> العرض جداً ممتاز (ام وآئل الأثرية) لاكن كيف؟
> توجيهاتك...
> انتهـــي..*



ارفعوا الصور على الموضوع وسأقوم بالتعديل بإذن الله 

بارك الله بكم


----------



## sham3oun (14 يناير 2011)

معلومات قيمه ماشاء الله
جزاك الله خير


----------



## jlo (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا وكفيت ووفيت


----------



## bayan mohmmad (18 يناير 2011)

اللة يعطيكي العافية كلام مهم جدا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

بس بعض الجامعات لا يوجد بها تدريب بالرغم من وجود مستشفى خاص لها 
لا يمكن لطالب من التدريب يخرج على كف الرحمن
ايش العمل اقترحوا لنا ....................ايش العمل
لنتمكن من اكتساب الخبره


----------



## بدر بن ناجي (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة يا اخوان


----------



## أنس العيسة (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا بحب اشكر كل انسان بوسعه اضافة اي معلومة نستفيد منها في هذا المجال 
(وانا بتمنى تزويدي بمعلومات عن جهاز blood counter device) ومبدا عمله


----------



## ناصرحسين (9 مارس 2011)

يسلموووووووووووو 1000 شكر


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (7 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس نورس اسكو (10 مايو 2011)

يعطيك مليون عافية يا اخي والله انك باذل مجهود خرافي


----------



## ayman70 (10 مايو 2011)

الله يجزيك خير وعندي استفسار انا اريد التدريب ولكن لا اعرف اين اتوجه فدلوني جزاكم الله خيرا ويا حبذا لوكان مكان التريب مجرب


----------



## احمد الشاذلى1 (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالعزيز91 (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## drali (2 أغسطس 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ramyaaa (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*معلومات اكثر من رائعة جزاكم الله خيرا 

ولكن لى سؤال أنا مهندس كمبيوتر ودراستى بين الهارد وير والسوفت وير والشبكات هل هناك طريقة اتداخل بها مع الهندسة الطبية تزيد من خبراتى وتعلمنى كيفية التعامل مع مثل هذه الاجهزة ولو فى الإطار المشترك ارجو الرد والتواصل لو أمكن​*


----------



## eng.ABDULMAJEED (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعاً 
عندي استفسار بسيط بخصوص المسمى 

انا حالياً طالب في السنه الاولى من تخصص التكنولوجيا الطبيه الحيويه
( biomedicale technology ) > اعتذر لو فيه خطأ بالسبلنق 

هل تخصصي هذا هو نفس تخصص الهندسة الطبيه ؟! 
و هل لما اتخرج مسماي اخصائي ؟ و لا مهندس ؟ 

و مشكورين مقدما


----------



## م . جميل (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ارائكم بخصوص تخصص تقنيه معدات طبيه

مستقبل هذا التخصص بعد خمس سنوات خصوصا في الدول العربيه ؟

ما هي مجالات العمل فيه 

؟


ما رايكم في حال كان الشخص يدرس تخصص تقنيه معدات طبيه في جامعه لا يوجد بها معامل

اي ان الاعتماد الكلي للدراسه نظري فقط 

كليه لا يوجد بها سوى جهازين فقط 
خصوصا ان تخصص مثل هذا يعتمد على التطبيق اكثر من النظري ومن الصعوبه التخرج بدون خبره كافيه وفهم للتخصص

اشعر حاليا ببعض التخبط سنه اولى لدرجه التفكير بالتحويل اما لتخصص هندسي اخر ( هندسه اتصالات ) او ( ديزاين ) او لتخصص بعيد وهو الصيدله 

ما نصيحتكم


----------



## Abdullah-SM (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع الممتع


----------



## mohammed almohnds (7 يناير 2012)

شباب اريد كتاب الفيزياء الطبية محتاجة حيل


----------



## mohammed almohnds (7 يناير 2012)

شباب اريد كتاب الفيزياء الطبيه المرحلة الولى
يقدر واحد ينزله


----------



## وضاح ازهري (17 فبراير 2012)

*رسالة شكر*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نشكركم علي هذه المعلومات الطيبه 
حقيقه الكثير من الناس لا يعرف ماهي الاجهزه الطبيه
وكثير من المهندسين لا يعرفون مستقل هذه الهنسه​*


----------



## eusthier (12 مارس 2012)

La Croix says French people aren't too worried about this though - at least not when it comes to buying Christmas presents,air jordan, since they plan to spend more than ever.La Croix says France does need an austerity plan to pay back its debts - but this is too little,lunettes rayban, too late and it's unfair.Le Figaro thinks the plan is balanced and necessary - and 53% of voters it polled say they are willing to make a personal sacrifice to help pay back France's debts. Elena Casas Montanez Presenter 02/03/2012 - IN THE PAPERS NATIONAL Le Figaro reporter safe and sound in Lebanon In today's French papers - Le Figaro celebrates the safe extraction of its correspondent Edith Bouvier from Homs, and has the election campaign degenerated into personal insults? 01/03/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS 'Don't worry - North Korea's nuclear programme will soon be back' In today's round-up of the international press: can we read much into North Korea's announcement it will halt its nuclear drive? Also,burberry, what's at stake in Iran's election,louboutin pas cher, and the fall of James Murdoch. (1) comment 01/03/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS Teachers don't work hard enough,jordan shoes, says Sarkozy Teachers are front page news today, as both main candidates appeal to the teacher vote - or,Lunettes De Soleil, in Sarkozy's case,ray ban, the votes of parents who think their children's teachers don't work hard enough. 29/02/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS How Paul Conroy was pulled out of Syria In today's pick of the international press,air jordan shoes, we look at just how British photographer Paul Conroy was extracted from Syria,burberry soldes, why Mitt Romney can't do better in his own home state,jordan pas cher, and if the rich are meaner than the rest of us. 29/02/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS 'The Fouquet's tax' Tax is on all today's front pages - as François Hollande announces a plan to tax millionaires 75%. It certainly divides the left from the right - depending on whether you think it's a step in the right direction,louboutin, or class war. 123456789…next ›last » Print Comment Send this pageLiberation is less convinced - they say this is simply a reversal of what were once Nicolas Sarkozy's flagship policies.相关的主题文章： it really starts to shape itself." Bloomberg could also tap into his considerable personal fortune By Cache Seel


----------



## مهندس 91 (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

وماذا عن *bioelectronics engineering* ؟

وهل هي الهندسه الطبيه الالكترونيه medical electronics

او الهندسه البيلوجيه الالكترونيه electronics and biology

وهل هنالك كتب في هذا المجال لاني تعبت وانا ابحث


----------



## نشوان عزاوي (22 أبريل 2012)

نبذة عن قسم الهندسة الطبية في الجمهورية العربية السورية: 
*أحدث* قسم الهندسة الطبية في *جامعة دمشق *بالمرسوم رقم /79/ تاريخ 21/2/*1986* كقسم مستقل بذاته ضمن كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية، التي أصبحت حينها تضم ثلاثة أقسام هي: الهندسة الكهربائية (باختصاصاتها: طاقة + إلكترون) والهندسة الميكانيكية (باختصاصاتها: قوى ميكانيكية + إنتاج + آليات) والهندسة الطبية.
تم انتقاء حوالي (15) معيداً من اختصاصات أخرى لتأهيلهم و إيفادهم لنيل شهادة الدكتوراه في أحد اختصاصات الهندسة الطبية الضيقة أوتوابعها (والأقرب لشهادتهم الأولى)، لتأمين كادر هيئة تدريسية خاص بالقسم.
ومنذ العام الدراسي 1987-1988 تم نقل الدفعات الأولى من قسمي الميكانيك والكهرباء إلى قسم الهندسة الطبية بعد إجراء المفاضلة بين الطلاب حسب معدل السنة الأولى، لكون مقررات السنة الأولى مشتركة وهي العلوم الأساسية (رياضيات، فيزياء، كيمياء، هندسة وصفية، رسم هندسي، لغة عربية، لغة أجنبية، ثقافة قومية). وتخرجت الدفعة الأولى منهم عام /1991/ بـ "*إجازة في الهندسة الطبية*". وفي العام 2000 أصبح القبول يتم وفق معدل الشهادة الثانوية مباشرة.
*
اختصاصات الهندسة الطبية:* عموماً يشمل قسم الهندسة الطبية الاختصاصات التالية:

الهندسة الطبية (عام).
هندسة إدارة المشافي / إدارة النظم الصحية.
هندسة وتصميم المشافي.
هندسة الأجهزة الطبية (أو التجهيزات الطبية - أو المعدات الطبية). 
هندسة التأهيل / الأعضاء الاصطناعية / الأطراف الاصطناعية.
الالكترونيات الطبية.
القياسات الحيوية ومعالجة الإشارة.
الميكانيك الحيوي.
الهندسة البيولوجية والمخبرية.
الهندسة الوراثية / هندسة النسج الحيوية.
هندسة المواد الحيوية / هندسة العلوم الصيدلانية / المواد الطبية.
الهندسة التقنية.
هندسة التصوير الطبي.
التحكم الطبي / النمذجة والمحاكاة.


----------



## medical_devices (30 أبريل 2012)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لابنا يعطيك حسب تعبك شكرا اووووووووووووووووووووى ليك يا بشهمندس


----------



## pumpme414 (8 يونيو 2012)

معلومات في غاية الاهمية


----------



## م. عصام رشيد (18 يونيو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## faiz11 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا ام وائل


----------



## Eng Mazin (9 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يعطيكي العافية يا أم وائل


----------



## hind90 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية
حابة أسأل انا سنة رابعه هندسة طبية جامعة اليرموك بالاردن خلصت مواد وهلأ عم بدرب عملي انا كتير كنت حابة التخصص ومقتنعة فيه بس لما صرت أدرب ودخلت بسوق العمل أكتر ماحسيت اني عم أستفيد كتير من التدريب واكترو نظري وكتير صراحة حطموني كوني بنت وبمجتمعنا مافي بنات بشتغلو بالصيانه وحتى بالمبيعات بكون صعب كبنت لانو مارح يكون مكتبي هيك الكل بحكولي فبتمنى من أي حدا عنده خبرة يفيدني ووين ممكن شركات او مستشفيات توظف بنات وشو بكون مجال العمل لأني جد اتحطمت معنوياتي وحسيت كل هالتعب والدراسة راحو عالفاضي وشكرا كتير مقدما


----------



## hassan0094 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الف شكر عالمعلومات القيمة , بارك الله فيكم
*


----------



## على خفاجى (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااكى الله خيير يا ام وائل وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسانتك 
( ما اعظم ان تكون غائبا حاضر . على ان تكون حاضر غائبا )


----------



## ايةعاطف (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا عن جد استفدت كتير والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## deyamag (2 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً .


----------



## A7mad Medo (16 مارس 2013)

مشكوووورة على المعلومات القيمة ,, لكن كنت أود أن أسأل عن الجامعات التي يوجد بها هذا التخصص بمصر


----------



## abdulsattar58 (12 أبريل 2013)

​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​​*سلمت الأيادي وسلمكم المولى من كل سوء*​​*وتقبلوا مروري مع فائق تقديري*​


----------



## طالبة بكالريوس (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاكي الله خيرا على الموضوع المقدم من حضرتكم بس عندي استفسار وياريت حضرتك تفديني ان شاء الله اولا ماهي اجهزة العلاج الكميائي ؟؟؟
ثانيا واضح ان حضرتك من السعودية فهل يوجد هندسة طبية في السعودية للبنات واذا كان يوجد فهل يوجد تدريب للبنات بها وياريت لو موجود توضحيلي ممكن الاقي فين؟؟؟ وشكرا جزيلا ....


----------



## omer09 (3 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك قد افدتنا بمزيد من المعلومات


----------



## Alya AlJutail (28 يناير 2014)

يعطيك العافية و نتمنى الله يوفقنا و نبدع بهذا المجال​


----------



## Eng.Esam Rasheed (14 يونيو 2014)

يعطيكي العافيه على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## نوكياء1 (8 أبريل 2015)

مشكووووووووور على الموضوع الجميل اخي ... يعطيك العافيه


----------



## رهفاحمد (25 نوفمبر 2015)

بالتوفيق
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------

